# Would anyone else do this?



## cruiser (Jul 8, 2011)

Kids went back to school Wednesday so W and took the opportunity for some afternoon fun. We were alone at home with the house locked. She comes into the bedroom and closes and locks the door. Really? Made me laugh. Anyone else feel the need to do this?


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

I do this ALL the time out of habit.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm a door locker, too. Regardless if no one is home or expected to come by. Be happy with your afternoon delight; who cares if she dragged the dresser in front of the door?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Whatever it takes to make her comfortable. Ya it's a bit weird, but I wouldn't let it bother me.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Wouldn't make me laugh right now, every realtor in Nashville has a key to our home  

You'd be surprised though.. our house got broken into at noon on a Wednesday.. so you never know who might wanna check your place out during the day


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

so I guess sex on the back porch isn't going to happen!


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

It gives her the feeling of security


----------



## cruiser (Jul 8, 2011)

Actually sex on the deck has been done. Not only that but just last month midnight sex on the dock at the lake! 

Her closing the door doesn't bother me, I just found it funny/odd.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I have done that but do it with an air of "you're my prisoner now". I lock the door then jump on him like an animal


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Yeah I do. Lock the front door & the bedroom door, even if no-one is home. 
Although, our place has the older kids coming & going all of the time.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

We do it all the time....never know when a teenager might come home.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

No locks on our bedroom door. Maybe our new place will have them...even so, we don't have any kids so the only one getting in the way would be the dog.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm happy if we remember to lock the outside doors to our house at night.


----------

